# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] ZTE BLADE A452

## fmike

Γεια σε όλους

Έχω το παραπάνω τηλέφωνο και προσπαθώ να το κάνω flash (ανοίγει μέχρι εκεί που ζητάει το wifi) αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω.
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο καλό πρόγραμμα για να κάνω flash?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## manolo

Κατεβάζεις το firmware και το περνάς με το Smart phone flash Tool.

----------


## fmike

Προσπάθησα με αυτό να το περάσω: SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1804_Win, αλλά δεν έκανα δουλειά.

----------


## olorin

Δες εδώ από το site της ZTE.

http://www.ztedevice.com/support/det...91A01#software

Κατεβάζεις το αρχείο zip, το ξεζιπάρεις και μέσα μαζί με τη rom υπάρχει pdf με οδηγίες εγκαταστασης μέσω sd κάρτας.

----------


## manolo

Ti ακριβώς σου κάνει; Έχεις κατεβάσει τα σωστά αρχεία για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο; Όταν το συνδέεις στο PC και ανοίγεις το Tool, το αναγνωρίζει το Blade; Τι μήνυμα βγάζει;

----------


## fmike

Το αναγνωρίζει το τηλέφωνο,προχωράει τη διαδικασία κανονικά, μου βγάζει success στο τέλος αλλά και πάλι το τηλέφωνο φθάνει μέχρι εκεί που ζητάει το wifi.
Δηλαδή σαν να μην έγινε το flash.

----------


## manolo

To success μετά από πόσο χρόνο σου το βγάζει; Αν είναι σύντομος τότε κάτι δεν γίνεται σωσςτά. Δεν περνιέται η flash..

----------


## fmike

Είναι μερικά λεπτά, δεν χρονομέτρησα, αλλά πρέπει να είναι περίπου 5.

----------


## manolo

Κάτι δεν περνιέται σωστά ίσως. Ξαναπροσπάθησε ακολουθώντας βήμα βήμα τις οδηγίες, σιγουρέψου ότι έχεις το σωστό firmware και βλέπουμε. Αλλιώς αν όλα γίνονται σωστά αλλά δεν πετυχαίνει πιθανώς να τα έχει φτύσει η eMMC...

----------


## fmike

Έκανα και τη μέθοδο που μου πρότεινε ο Θανάσης (olorin) αλλά δεν βλέπει καθόλου την sd.
Μανώλη πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω την eMMC?

----------


## manolo

H eMMC ελέγχεται με ειδικά εργαλεία software από τα οποία κάποια που κυκλοφορούν στο Play Store κλπ. δεν είναι και τόσο αξιόπιστα. Τα πιο σοβαρά εργαλεία hardware-software που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά δεν κυκλοφορούν ευρέως και δεν είναι και free. Πολλές φορές σε κάποια service, αν αξίζει βέβαια η επισκευή, αλλάζουν το chip και επαναπρογραμματίζουν εκ νέου το κινητό με το firmware του. Θα σου έλεγα πάντως να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις αφού το κάνεις τελείως wiped out, με ένα factory reset να περάσεις το firmware μέσω του PC.

----------


## fmike

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## geoponic

γεια σου το κινητο φοραει mediatek επεξεργαστει αρα 99% φλασαρεται με sp toolsξανα προσπαθησε βρεσ καλο scatter file

----------


## manolo

Ακριβώς!. Χρειάζεσαι το κατάλληλο scatter file, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν σου δούλεψε το αρχείο από το επίσημο site της ZTE. Πάντως με λίγο ψάξιμο στο Internet κάτι θα βρεις..

----------


## fmike

Λοιπόν ,τελικά δούλεψε το αρχείο από το site της ZTE (έκανα κάποιο λάθος), αλλά το τηλέφωνο δεν μπουτάρει και εξηγώ αμέσως.
Κάνω τη διαδικασία από το site της ZTE, η φόρτωση προχωράει κανονικά και μετά από 5' και 45sec μου βγάζει το μήνυμα : Install from sd complete.
Κάνω reboot, ανοίγει το τηλέφωνο, και φθάνει μέχρι το σημείο που ζητάει να ενεργοποιήσω το wifi.
Δεν μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης του wifi.
Και μετά ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## manolo

Κάνε την εξής δοκιμή. Μην ανοίξεις το wifi. Ενεργοποίησε κατά τ' άλλα κανονικά το τηλέφωνο, δες αν βλέπει δίκτυο GSM κανονικά, αν παίρνεις - λαμβάνεις κλήσεις ώστε να επικεντρωθείς και να δεις αν τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο wifi ή γενικότερο.

----------


## fmike

Λοιπόν,έβαλα μία κάρτα sim στο τηλέφωνο και κάλεσα τον αριθμό από άλλο τηλέφωνο.
Το τηλέφωνο δέχτηκε την κλήση και απάντησα κανονικά.
Ο συνομιλητής με άκουγε και τον άκουγα  κανονικά.
Βέβαια δεν μπορούσα να καλέσω γιατί δεν έχω πληκτρολόγιο (το τηλέφωνο φθάνει μέχρι εκεί που ζητάει να ανοίξω το wifi).
Έκανα ξανά τη διαδικασία με το flash tool, μου βγάζει ότι η διαδικασία έγινε κανονικά, αλλά και πάλι το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Επίσης έκανα το memory test που έχει το flash tool και μου το έβγαλε οκ.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Άρα λοιπόν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά καθ' όλα πλην του wifi; Αν είναι έτσι, μήπως είναι θέμα hardware (η κεραία wifi ίσως) ή το wifi ic;

----------


## fmike

Μανώλη,ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις (και τα άλλα παιδιά βεβαίως)
Πως θα τα βρω αυτά που λες?
Μπορούν να αλλαχθούν?

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου θα πρέπει να το ανοίξεις το τηλέφωνο, κανονικό dismantle... Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κάποια εμπειρία από αυτή τη διαδικασία. Ειδικά το IC θέλει και ειδικά εργαλεία για την αποκόλληση-αντικατάσταση και πολύ προσοχή και εμπειρία. Η κεραία αλλάζει ευκολότερα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση χρειάζεσαι και το schematic diagram του κινητού ή έστω με λίγο googling ώστε να εντοπίσεις τα συγκεκριμένα εξαρτήματα. Θα ξεκινούσα με έλεγχο της κεραίας  και τις συνδέσεις της..

----------


## fmike

Θα το ανοίξω αύριο για να το προσπαθήσω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

